# Goats Boys In Adelaide



## JSB (30/4/05)

Adelaidian Brewers Organise Leave passes now !!!!
Latest from the Goat Boys !!!! :super: 


_"After surviving a recent Sydney trip with 18 kegs of Hightail Dave and Cam
will take their goods to Adelaide on 26 & 27 May. Stay tuned for details SA
Cadets."_ :beerbang: 

Cheers
JSB


----------



## wee stu (1/5/05)

I'll be in it. :beer: 

Are you volunteering as designated driver JSB???


----------



## GMK (1/5/05)

might see if i can make the trip also...

Where...


----------



## big d (1/5/05)

my crystal ball can see a clash looming between yiros and the armys goat.
may the best goat win.
my money is on yiros.

cheers
big d


----------



## jayse (2/5/05)

:excl:


----------



## pint of lager (2/5/05)

Better get the bbq ready.


----------



## Kai (2/5/05)

JSB's driving? I'm in.


----------



## Ross (2/5/05)

Shame it's not June 16th, making my first pilgramage to Grumpys & will be in adelaide all w/e..... bugger...


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/5/05)

I hear they're even selling the Goat from vending machines in SA.  

Warren -


----------



## big d (2/5/05)

a model you do not make warren.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/5/05)

:lol: That bloke's too good looking for me. 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (3/5/05)

It's not Andrew Denton is it?


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/5/05)

Dunno.

Just a google pic search. He looks more like Tony Libatore. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## SteveSA (3/5/05)

Good onya JSB. I'll catch a lift too.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/5/05)

Please have a pint each for me, Hightail Ale please  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Boots (26/5/05)

Anyone heading to the wheatsheaf tonight?

I've got basketball at 8, so I'll drive past on the wayhome to see if it's still happening for a pint of Hightail.


----------



## wee stu (26/5/05)

Leave pass is shredded and in the bin  Not Happy Jan!

Wife is out on a work do, sprog to and from cubs, and me holding the fort.

Have a couple for me please, fellas! :chug: :chug:


----------



## Kai (26/5/05)

I think Jayse is toting a sack of change with him, certainly enough for one or two for you, stu.


----------



## MAH (26/5/05)

I'll drop by FAD Bar on Friday night for the second leg of the Goat Boys.

You keen Wee One?

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Jovial_Monk (26/5/05)

I plan to be there

Jovial Monk


----------



## wee stu (26/5/05)

MAH said:


> I'll drop by FAD Bar on Friday night for the second leg of the Goat Boys.
> 
> You keen Wee One?
> 
> ...



Keen as MAH, but sadly unavailable I fear  

If things change, I'll send you an email at work.


----------



## Boots (27/5/05)

I'm interested to hear other's perceptions of the Hightail on tap.

Last time I had one from a bottle was around 8-12 months ago, and it tasted totally different from the one I had on tap last night. Last night it seemed to be less malty and more hoppy. 

Was wondering if this would have been caused by shipment messing it up ? or whether the change in breweries has brought a change on the end beer?


----------



## MAH (27/5/05)

Anyone else going to FAD tonight for the Goat?

Cheers
MAH


----------



## jayse (27/5/05)

Well! only just managed to drag myself out of bed, I think I must have drank more than my fair share of the hightial last nite, even managed to spill some over one of the goats  
Although i did pick both there brains for sometime i can't really remember much of what they had to say.
Stuff that i do remember is the stout is not the standard brewhouse yeast but is wyeast irish ale. dave said he uses that simply because he gets less attenuation, i commented that there normal yeast makes a awesome stout why not just mash higher? he agreed that would work lovely. Anyway I gave him a extremely hard time over the fact he does not ever brew at home anymore.
They reptich yeast from one batch to the next and buy fresh from wyeast in the 30 litre buckets of slurry every so often. The lab at the brewery is not really used at all at the moment dave said.
If i misquote anything sorry but i was in my ussuall drunken mess,
They have 6 full time employees at least thats what i seem to remember them saying.
Brewdays they do two batches in a row to fill there new 40hl fermentor, brew length is 17hl. Dave does the first then A.G does the second. I think he said they also have a brewer by the name of hayden which i think i recall dave said is currently doing the ballarat certificate.
I questioned the seasonal varriations in the cascade they use and it seems much like my SFA they had to tame down the finishing hops with this years supply from yakima, again iam proberly extremely mis quoting everything here as i was drinking down the hightial ale like there was no tomorow.
At present it doesn't look like kegs in adelaide all the time are really on the cards but not out of the question, we can only hope.
They didn't have any merch on them for sale h34r: 
But they do have a few different shirts which looked pretty good on the box biters that were wearing them.
We rocked up a hour early and were not allowed to have any hightial ale untill 8pm, what made that worse was that we sat in front of the tap and watched the box biters pour glasses for there friends. h34r: 

I would love to go again tonite but after my interagation of the both of them last nite iam sure i would be seen as a stalker!

Iam knackerd can i go back to bed now?
Jayse


----------



## Kai (27/5/05)

Sounds like you woke up a few minutes before me, Jayse!

The Hightail was indeed excellent off-tap (or is that on?), like Boots I found it very different to the last time I had it in bottle. I had a bottle of it at the Archer a year or so ago and it was unappealing, I didn't notice much in the way of hops and it tasted a bit stale. From the tap last night though, it was excellent.

Interestingly enough, I thought it was quite close to the Little Creatures Rogers which is only 3.5%. You could still tell the difference, the Rogers lacked some depth in the malt profile, but they were fairly close.

I still think the standouts of the night were the la fin du monde and the 3 monts. Fantastic beers.


----------



## wee stu (27/5/05)

Kai said:


> I still think the standouts of the night were the la fin du monde and the 3 monts. Fantastic beers.
> [post="61033"][/post]​



nice choices, indeed, Kai.
How much is the 3 monts at the wheaty?


----------



## MAH (27/5/05)

Just rang FAD. Tonight it kicks off at 6-6.30 and there will be $3.50 pints to 8pm.

Reckon I'll work back a little and then head over for a pint or two with my better half.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## Kai (27/5/05)

$22 for a 750mL bottle, stu.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/5/05)

Kai said:


> $22 for a 750mL bottle, stu.
> [post="61043"][/post]​



Ouch! :blink: :blink: 

I can remember paying 3 or 4 euros for a bottle of it in Paris about 2 years ago in the supermarket.

Man, how to they justify the prices? Awesome drop though.

Warren -


----------



## wee stu (27/5/05)

MAH said:


> Just rang FAD. Tonight it kicks off at 6-6.30 and there will be $3.50 pints to 8pm.
> 
> Reckon I'll work back a little and then head over for a pint or two with my better half.
> 
> ...



Aiming to be joing MAH at around 6pm, but just for a quick one :chug: or two :chug: :chug: 



Kai said:


> $22 for a 750mL bottle, stu.
> [post="61043"][/post]​



I think that's what I paid at the Bar on Gouger too, about $18 from their bottle shop.
Last time I got a fn du monde there, they gave me a free glass


----------



## Kai (27/5/05)

Free glass? Nice. Though I think you have too many glasses and ought to give some away.

Have fun tonight, guys. Try not to drink them too dry.


----------



## wee stu (27/5/05)

Kai said:


> I think you have too many glasses and ought to give some away.
> 
> [post="61051"][/post]​



_Moi?_

Sounds like you have been talking to mrs wee stu, young Kai!

Very impressed that none of the collection suffered on the brew day last Saturday, although it was touch and go at the end, when everyone else had left and I asked Ozdevil for a hand cleaning up


----------



## Aaron (27/5/05)

Well you guys did better than me. Only starting to get back to normal now. Was very dusty this morning.

Good night though and a nice beer.

I don't really remember much of the conversations I had but it was good to meet the boys, I think.


----------

